# Seagulls



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Five hours, Five fucking hours I spent cleaning the car yesterday and what happens first thing this morning? - some bastard Seagull empties itâ€™s fishy fucking arse all over the back of it.

I can hear the fuckers are out there, cackling away about it - fucking vermin


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Cleaned mine on saturday and that night half the Sahara was dumped on it, planned to clean it sun afternoon but never got round to it, good job too as a seagul shit green stuff all over the windscreen and bonnet that night.

It has just been washed again now.

The problem with Seagulls is they for some shitty reason are protected so you can't [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

jbell said:


> Cleaned mine on saturday and that night half the Sahara was dumped on it,


Thats why I cleaned mine, I had sandy shit all over it on Sunday as well :x


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> The problem with Seagulls is they for some shitty reason are protected so you can't [smiley=rifle.gif]


One can smash the fucking eggs when they cun ts are nesting. :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bryn said:


> Five hours, Five fucking hours I spent cleaning the car yesterday and what happens first thing this morning? - some bastard Seagull empties itâ€™s fishy fucking arse all over the back of it.
> 
> I can hear the fuckers are out there, cackling away about it - fucking vermin


Couldn't have happened to a nicer bloke! :lol:

:wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

[smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> Couldn't have happened to a nicer bloke!


Neil, my old china

.

.

.

.

.

.

Fuck right off will ya :lol: :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bryn, my old mucka

Not before I crap on ya car! :wink:


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

"Rats with wings", to quote Finding Nemo!


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

"fishy fucking arse" - love it! lucky there were no fish scales stuck to the car!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Photo fromThe Whitby Cruise... proper Gullshit :roll:










Joe


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Jeez, that's nothing, just a light smattering
Mine looked like a herd of fucking cows had flown by :x


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

least it hit the car , I was shit on from a great hight the other day !! right down the side of my face


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Gulls can be shot from 'private' property in the UK so put some bread out and shot the 'sh1t' out of them.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Gull [smiley=rifle.gif] Gull [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

I was sat outside a pub in Brighton on Saturday night,there were four tourists sitting at a table with just-bought drinks and hot food and...SQUATT! a dirty great seagull flew past and shat all over them,their food and their drinks!
Shit everywhere!
Fucking things sit on our rooftops shagging at 4am(i live by the sea).
SHOOT THEM!!! [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Don't really get much trouble with crow or seagull 5hite anymore.... :roll:










She keeps the numbers down for me! :wink:


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Silversea - Do you do PCP?

That'd sort the feckers - Rats with wings that's all they are :evil:


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Least the shite hasnt turned hard and started to eat at ur paint job!

I get so much bird shit in my area im thinking of moving!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

For sale.

logan S16 .22 air rifle with simmons sights , lazer targeting,pump,bipod and case. 600 quid.
B.s.a superten carbine .22 air rifle, simmons sights, pump, sling and case. 400 quid.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

where's the baby wipes?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Awww bless their cotton socks, leave em alone, poor little seagulls.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

PATT said:


> Silversea - Do you do PCP?


No, a friend does it though. I have enough fun!


----------

